# Burning clutch smell coming from PTO



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

While mowing my yard other day, I started smelling a stinky odor which at first I thought might be burning wires. I shut it down and examined it for burnt wires and found nothing. Oil level also good. While mowing the neighbors yard today I started smelling it again after about 30 minutes of use. After smelling that stink again, I think I was able to identify the smell..burning clutch. 

I would also sometimes get a wave a heat from underneath the mover blowing upwards along with a strong dose of the smell. The mower is a 2009 Cub Cadet LTX1046VT. Its got the electric PTO/clutch on it. Seeing as how the mower has less than 50 hours on it, what the heck would make the clutch burn up? My only guess would be that the PTO is just failing. I'm afraid of running it until I can figure this out. Anybody have any input on this?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What about belts? Could that be the smell?

BG


----------



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

Belts, yes. Someone else mentioned that after I said "smell". I greased up both spindles under the deck, started back up mowing and the smell seems to have subsided. It is possible that one or both of the belts was encountering some resistance, therefore emitting that nasty, stank smell. 

Now it seems to be okay. I'll keep an eye on the belts, and make sure everything is greased up.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

The electric PTO clutch may need to be adjusted.


----------

